# St Barts Forums > St Barts Island Main Forum >  >  Where Am I #10

## KevinS

Where can this Reservation Rock, used to mark reserved tables, be found?

----------


## KevinS

This Where Am I is a tough one.  Perhaps this photo of the restaurants Avo, Avocado Toast with two perfectly poached eggs and a bacon adder (salmon was another adder choice) will help.

----------


## cec1

Still a great challenge!

----------


## KevinS

I’m told that those Grape Tomatoes had more flavor than those that we find at home, including those our local farm stand.

----------


## davesmom

> Where can this Reservation Rock, used to mark reserved tables, be found?



This is too cute! What a great idea! I will do this at home with my rocks! I have no idea where you are but love the creativity  :cool:

----------


## cec1

Le Rosewood Guanahani?

----------


## KevinS

Not the Guanahani.

----------


## rolltide

L'Atelier de Joel Robuchon?

----------


## KevinS

Not Robuchon.

----------


## cec1

The placemats look like mats used at Le Rivage . . . but I've never seen "reservation rocks" used there.  Perhaps a new feature.

----------


## Rosita

Kate give me the answer 
I am going to try that restaurant for sure

----------


## KevinS

Not Le Rivage.

----------


## cec1

Return visit to Arawak Cafe?

----------


## KevinS

That’s it!

----------


## GMP62

Put it on your dining list, people…it’s a winner! Great breakfasts and lunch offerings.

----------


## JEK

> Where can this Reservation Rock, used to mark reserved tables, be found?




Worth the visit  to have the personalized rock!

----------


## Dennis

> Worth the visit  to have the personalized rock!



I have a spot for it next to my Eddys rock.

----------


## JEK

> I have a spot for it next to my Eddys rock.

----------


## KevinS

> The placemats look like mats used at Le Rivage . . . but I've never seen "reservation rocks" used there.  Perhaps a new feature.



Sadly, the only new feature there is an updated menu.  There were small changes to some of the menu items, but big changes to the prices.

----------


## cec1

> Sadly, the only new feature there is an updated menu.  There were small changes to some of the menu items, but big changes to the prices.



". . . big changes to the prices."

No surprise, considering rumors of high operating expenses for the restaurant (prominently among them, rent).  The restaurant is lovely.  And food is quite good.  As a nearby villa owner who has regularly wandered over to the restaurant for lunch -- and am treated very well as a "regular" -- there's, nonetheless, a point at which price-gauging offends.

I rarely comment in such a frank assessment . . . and I expect that I'll return to Le Rivage (perhaps not eagerly welcomed, depending on its reading of SBH Online) because it's an especially lovely setting . . . with an incredibly warmly-welcoming staff (proprietor Herve included). What can one say? Sometimes one overpays for menu items in order to enjoy ambiance and a degree of refinement, which Le Rivage offers.

----------


## Eve

I took my son in law for a round the island tour early one am and walked around. It is very beautiful!

----------


## amyb

The island, thanks to rain, is lush and green…as it is paradise I must say it looks darn good.

----------


## KevinS

> What can one say? Sometimes one overpays for menu items in order to enjoy ambiance and a degree of refinement, which Le Rivage offers.



I look at it as being, in part, a View Tax.

----------


## amyb

And I feel tis tax money well spent.

----------

